# Koi's krank



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2004)

Ich habe seit zwei Wochen ein Problem mit einem 2 jährigen Koi. Er schwimmt immer auf der Seite und am Boden und wird immer träger. Seit heute i´st nun ein weiterer Koi betroffen. Weiß jemand, was das für eine Krankheit sein könnte und was ich für die Fische tun kann. 
Danke für eine schnelle Info.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2004)

hallo hetho,

so ganz schnell kann dir ohne weitere info nicht geholfen werden  

wassertemp. - teichgröße -besatz - fütterung - wasserwerte etc. sind alles einflußgrößen die sicher beachtung finden müssen.

was würde denn dein hausartzt sagen wenn du anrufst und sagst "meiner frau geht es nicht gut - was kann ich dagegen tun"   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Dez. 2004)

na - so eilig scheint es aber doch nicht zu sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2005)

ich würd bei den Symptomen auch eher auf Winterruhe als auf Krankheit tippen... nur weil ein Koi im Winter langsamer wird ist das noch nichts beunruhigendes für mich

Kritisch wird's erst, wenn der Koihalter panisch mit dem Kescher durchs einskalte Wasser jagt... DANN würde ich mir auch Sorgen um die Fische machen... aber um ALLE 

Also, erstmal Ruhe bewahren, Situation beobachten, und wenn weitere Symptome auftauchen dann hier mitteilen

lG
Doogie
(P.S.: übrigens ist das die falsche Rubrik, habs zu den Koi verschoben)


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Jan. 2005)

....versteh ich irgendwie nicht. eine frage in den raum stellen und um hilfe bitten , danach keine reaktion !?!?! eigenartig   

mich würd als neuling schon der ausgang der geschichte sehr interessieren


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2005)

so ist das ab und zu mal. 


Vermutlich ist der Koi-Himmel wieder um einige Tiere erweitert worden.   


Gruß Rainer


----------

